
Ask HN: Test uptime for your API / Service? Get notified of 3rd party downtime? - GFischer
As many others, I was burned by yesterday&#x27;s Azure outage.<p>I did not have a public-facing website, but I did have some APIs and services, and services that depended on other (3rd party) services.<p>I wanted to know how the rest of the HN community is testing your APIs or services for uptime.<p>Do you have some sort of automated smoke testing on a different platform?<p>Do you subscribe to some service to know about 3rd party disruptions?
======
GFischer
Some services I'm looking at:

Pingdom - [https://www.pingdom.com/](https://www.pingdom.com/)

Assertible - [https://assertible.com/](https://assertible.com/)

Also Application Insights, but it was down during the outage.

We can also roll out our own on AWS Lambda or something, but I'd rather not.

